# Hobie Purchase. Online or Local Dealer



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

I can save $300.00 purchasing a Hobie online through Austin Canoe and Kayak compared to a local shop here in Sarasota. I like to buy locally and support business here and the local kayak shop has great customer service. I know ACK is very Reputable as well.


I know that buying locally if I have a issue they are here to take care of any issues I might have with my Hobie, since all issues are handled by the store where you made the purchase, plus enough cannot be said for peace of mind when you do purchase locally from a reputable dealer.


Again there is savings of $300.00, a significant savings. And ACK is a reputable company, but not like I can stop in anytime if I have problems with my Hobie


Opinions please.


----------



## missprint (Oct 4, 2007)

I would always advise to buy local why don't you explain to the local company you can get it for less online and see how close he can get to the Internet price.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Usually a local shop will at least try to offset the difference with some freebies. I'd surely talk to the local shop first and give them a chance


----------



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

Any hobie dealer can help you with ur hobie warranty. I was in the situation once and had parts on my drive warrantied thru another hobie dealer


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Is that shipped ? Might be closer to same price after shipping is added on. Go to local place and ask them to match the price. Cant hurt


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

List price is $1,999.00. But no shipping, sales tax and i get a 15% discount.:thumbup:


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Buying local is great but the extra costs and taxes aren't worth it in this case. I've personally been out to Austin kayak in TX and it is a great company and they have great service and great employees. If the local shop will match it great but if not that's $300 worth of gear you can buy for your new yak.


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

So if i have issues with my Hobie, ACK would be able to give me the same customer service as a local dealer?

Thanks


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Give your local shop a chance to price match. I'd double check the no shipping and 15%. Most of the time Austin Kayak exempts Hobie from those deals.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Austin Kayak can screw up a wet dream from what I read online. Shipping kayaks without drives. Shipping the drive separate and it getting damaged twice.

Consider purchasing from Fairhope Boat Co. Have it delivered. You pay no sales tax. When you buy local you are probably going to get better customer service. 

I bought my Mariner from Pensacola Kayak and Sail. Bahen and the entire staff has gone above and beyond what I expected when testing kayaks, thru the sale, and when I needed service.


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Spoke with ACK $1999 2014 Hobie Revo with free shipping, No taxes, 10 % discount coupon i received from a Kayak fishing Club. 
They have the 2013 Revo 13 for $1699. May be an option. I think the only difference is that 2014 model as holes for transducers.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Key Sailing on Pensacola Beach is top shelf for Hobie's and they match online pricing. Pensacola sail and Kayak are great as well but they don't sell Hobie's.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Pensacola Kayak & Sail and Fairhope Boat Co. are the same company. FBC sells Hobies and will deliver to Pensacola. Great folks who understand paddlesports. I have always had good response from them... See if FBC or Key can match the price.


----------



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

Read the hobie warranty on the hobie page. It says to call the hobie dealer you bought it from if not possible bring it to your closes hobie dealer. And that's what I did with my mirage drive


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

I-Salt thanks for info By the way did you purchase yours from an online dealer?

Thanks


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

A) Something seems fishy about this because as I understand it, Hobie sets the price that ALL Hobie dealers are required to follow. Not sure how Austin Kayak can get away with it unless it's a used or damaged kayak.

B) If it is a used or "lightly scratched" kayak, I would NOT recommend buying it sight unseen. A buddy of mine bought a kayak this way from Austin and when it arrived it looked like it had fallen out of a truck and dragged on the highway the whole way! He refused to take delivery and then had to wait for weeks before they refunded his money!

C) As with any major purchase, I DO NOT like buying sight unseen. Look at it in person and "kick the tires" BEFORE you buy!

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Yaksquatch said:


> A) Something seems fishy about this because as I understand it, Hobie sets the price that ALL Hobie dealers are required to follow. Not sure how Austin Kayak can get away with it unless it's a used or damaged kayak.
> 
> B) If it is a used or "lightly scratched" kayak, I would NOT recommend buying it sight unseen. A buddy of mine bought a kayak this way from Austin and when it arrived it looked like it had fallen out of a truck and dragged on the highway the whole way! He refused to take delivery and then had to wait for weeks before they refunded his money!
> 
> ...


The savings is largely in the tax. $1,999.99 x %8 tax = $2,159.99
That is $160 they are saving in tax.


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Great advice, Probably for a purchase for this amount of money you are right on. Never would by a new car w/o looking at it first.

Thanks


----------



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

No I live and Atlanta and I purchased my oasis from fair hope boat company in Alabama. I got my warranty done in Atlanta at half moon outfitters with no hassle.


----------



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

I ordered 2 sets of turbo st fins for my kayak and I did get a 20% discount on one of them. I don't know if it was a glitch but I should still have my reciept to prove it. Ack also has great customer service and I've returned things with no hassle. Bak to my kayak I was installing my turbo fins and 3 of my 4 sprockets the the rod inserts into was heavily loc tited and striped. So I went to my closes hobie dealer in georgia and got it warrantied with no hassle and instead of sending me 3 sprockets they sent me 4


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I am in the market for a new pro angler Austin's kayak web site says fine print excludes hobies from the free shipping. The guys out at key sailing at the beach have won my business though. Extremely helpful and knowledgeable out there. Plus I like to look at it before I drop 2-3k, but that's just me. And I want to support locally to insure I can do business with them for a long time to come.:thumbup:


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought my PA from ACK a couple years ago. I was not home to inspect it and my wife took the delivery. When I opened the box up the accessory board was dinged up and the side of the yak had a small dent in it. I called and they gave me the option of sending it back or they would refund the shipping, send me a new accessory board and told me how to remove the dent myself. (pour scalding hot water on it and it would pop out) I decided that I liked the fix it option, it worked for the most part. I found a place by my house since then that is a dealer and they help with with repairing/replacing worn parts with no issues. I was going to buy from them to begin with but at the time they said it would be a few weeks before they could get one in so I ordered from ACK. 
I have no issues with ACK, I actually ordered a paddle board for my wife from them and it came in perfect condition. I blame the issues I had with the shipping company. ACK promptly refunded the cash for shipping and I had the accessory board within a week.
In hind sight I should have bought from the local dealer only because I have gotten to know them and they bend over to help me in a pinch.


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Talked to my local dealer and gave them the price ACK quoted me. I sent the dealer the email confirmation I received from ACK with their price quote for the Revo 13. The dealer told me he would do everything he could to match ACK price. 15 minutes later I received a call from the dealer stating that they would match the price that ACK quoted me including tax and including the Turbo Fins plus 10% off of accesories.

They have gained a customer for life.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

looks like the decision just got easy


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Aggie01 said:


> Talked to my local dealer and gave them the price ACK quoted me. I sent the dealer the email confirmation I received from ACK with their price quote for the Revo 13. The dealer told me he would do everything he could to match ACK price. 15 minutes later I received a call from the dealer stating that they would match the price that ACK quoted me including tax and including the Turbo Fins plus 10% off of accesories.
> 
> They have gained a customer for life.


Awesome:thumbup: Gotta love keeping your money local?


----------

